
What data does Facebook collect about you and how do they use it? - OmniiTyler
https://omnii.co/blog/2020/03/13/what-data-does-facebook-collect-about-me-where-does-it-go-and-how-can-it-be-used/
======
pubgDj
Photos and stories

